
GitLab Annoyance: Private to Public Repos - oaf357
https://chrisshort.net/gitlab-annoyance-private-to-public-repos/
======
mydigitalself
Hi, Mike here from GitLab. Sorry for the pain! I assume the issue you are
referring to is this one? [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/27049](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/27049)

This should be fixed very shortly. Thanks for taking the time to point it out
and help others with your blog post.

------
weddpros
I've been bitten by this problem too... but the "fix" sounds like allowing
anybody to push code, so in the end, the repository remained private!

~~~
mydigitalself
In more recent versions of GitLab, you can change the project level visibility
in a separate drop-down, this will allow visibility to all, but continue to
restrict push access.

